# Luminous Earth Aquarium 1-gallon



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am trying something new and different, a planted nano setup in a bowl. I found these real nice little bowls manufactured by *Live with Nature*, the one-gallon Luminous Aquarium. The Luminous bowls feature artistically layered bits of color around their bases and top rim. I had never seen anything like this and the pictures in their online store were so pretty. Here is the link over to their main site:

www.LiveWithNature.net

I was impressed with the price tag on the Luminous, especially for a hand-blown, Made in the USA glass piece. While ordering I selected the *Earth Aquarium*. I liked the look of the natural, earthy hues in that one, and I imagined that the colors would contrast well with a little nano planting inside. Last night when I got home the box was waiting there for me. 










More pictures to come. Tonight I got a quick shot of the bowl _in situ_.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

what???


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Those are pretty neat little bowls. It's a nice twist on the traditional fish bowl. I'll be interested in seeing what you do with this nano garden.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I think that this will be fun. I am real interested to see how the ecology will be in a little setup like this with very little input and powered with sunlight.

I am still trying to figure out plant selection and livestock--I think I might go with RCS--but I got some water in there yesterday afternoon.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Very interesting project Devin. Very intersting....


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I hope to get a plant or two in there later today and get a few pictures.


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

This is gonna be awesome!


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

It looks cool but don't the colored dots obstruct the view?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I really like the colors and they make a cool effect with the sunlight shining through. The view through the side of a fish bowl is pretty distorted anyway due to the curvature of the glass. I get a real good view of the inside looking in through the top.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I got a quick shot with a single plant in there. This is a _Cryptocoryne wendtii_ potted up in a Tank Planter.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

I gotta get one now!!

Those are really cool!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

They are really nice. And they're handmade in the USA. If you can put it on the windowsill the effect is real nice as the sun shines through.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here it is with some gravel that I grabbed quick from another tank.


----------



## sapphoqueen (Feb 9, 2010)

OK it's nice to look at .... and the planter fits well that kind of vases how a see
But beware of sunlight focused by the water+bowl, 
My 5 g betta fish bowl had make me a surprize this spring by burning along with the sunrays the furniture...he he he 
a thin line of smoke and a weird smell make me wondering what is that...


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for that warning sapphoqueen. I wondered if that focused beam of light could get to be hot. You can see in that first picture that it was very bright in that spot.


----------



## aquaphish (Dec 20, 2002)

The bowls are really nice looking but I think that the design would distract from what is placed inside.

If they had a bowl with just a colored rim, that would be much better IMO


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's a quick update with a shot of the Luminous and a new plant and different gravel. I took this picture with a flash for a different effect.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

aquaphish said:


> The bowls are really nice looking but I think that the design would distract from what is placed inside.
> 
> If they had a bowl with just a colored rim, that would be much better IMO


I agree, the bowl looks like you need to clean it in my opinion.

-Andrew


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like what you did with the bowl. It looks great.

I don't think this bowl was originally intended to be a fishbowl. I'm guessing someone just saw it and decided to market it as one. With the other bright colors that this bowl comes in (making the sides much more opaque), you pretty much have to look at it from the opening at the top.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I am starting another new little project. I found this antique square jar in the barn at my mother's place. It is super-heavy glass and it holds about two gallons. Maybe it was a candy jar a long time ago I don't know(?).


----------



## weluvbettas (Aug 27, 2010)

Love the bowl! Very cool idea! What do you intend to add to the candy jar?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

It looks to me like an old battery jar. What is the material on its rim?




hydrophyte said:


> I am starting another new little project. I found this antique square jar in the barn at my mother's place. It is super-heavy glass and it holds about two gallons. Maybe it was a candy jar a long time ago I don't know(?).


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Gosh I think you might be right. Could there be any gnarly heavy metals or other toxins up around that metal band rim?


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

It was probably a lead acid battery which would have had lead sheets and sulfuric acid. The glass looks nice and clear so I doubt there'd be any lead still in there. The metal band shouldn't be a problem because the water isn't touching it.



hydrophyte said:


> Gosh I think you might be right. Could there be any gnarly heavy metals or other toxins up around that metal band rim?


----------



## Fishfarmer Randy (Sep 25, 2010)

My girlfriend says, "I want that" as I'm looking at these pictures. Hydrophyte, I'm a glass artist living in Oregon, and I really respect you for purchasing american-made glass artwork. If you ever want some glass jars as specimen pots for your crypts (or mine) let me know, I will give you a really fair price. I've already got these on my glass "to-do" list this fall, so if you have any color, shape, or size requests, let me know. This post is inspiring and makes me really happy, you are awesome.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Yeah I suppose you're right I'll just have to be careful to not fill so high that the water can wick up into that metal band. 

That nice thick glass really is attractive filled with water and with the sunlight shining through.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Fishfarmer Randy said:


> My girlfriend says, "I want that" as I'm looking at these pictures. Hydrophyte, I'm a glass artist living in Oregon, and I really respect you for purchasing american-made glass artwork. If you ever want some glass jars as specimen pots for your crypts (or mine) let me know, I will give you a really fair price. I've already got these on my glass "to-do" list this fall, so if you have any color, shape, or size requests, let me know. This post is inspiring and makes me really happy, you are awesome.


Do you have any pictures of your work anywhere? Do you mind sending me your email with a PM?

Here is that battery case with an Amazon sword and 'Green Gecko' _wendtii_ crypt.










I have looked around some and seen a few similar battery cases. This one of mine might be pretty old and from the 1890s or so.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Quite snazy Devin! I like it!

Any plans for equipment? Or is it going to be a light and water change tank?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks Jake.

I don't plan to add any equipment. I might dose Excel. I have the tank sitting with two others on one of those seedling heat mats. The heated tank bottom creates a very slow convection current in the water.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Look at the results that you get with a "antique glass battery" Google search.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&q=antique%20glass%20battery&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

A number of those link from ebay auctions. I see a few battery cases that look a lot like mine on ebay for just twenty bucks or so.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I tried the Luminous with another new plant, _Echinodorus parviflorus_.










That bright green really lit up when I brought the tank outside into the sunshine.

This little compact sword is the perfect size and shape for this bowl. I am going to keep this plant in here for a while to see how it does with no-tech care.


----------



## Fishfarmer Randy (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I started a thread in the Other Websites forum that links to the store where I got this bowl...

*http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/other-websites/131928-www-livewithnature-net.html*




*


----------

